# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  My Love My Life

## raiazlan

A lifetime together
To show how much we care
The two of us forever
Knowing you will always be there.


Someone to share my life with
To love and comfort me
So many things we can do
My darling just you and me.


The days are spectacular
There's something you need to know
We'll build a lifetime of memories
My dearest I love you so.


My arms ache to hold you
They did right from the start
Please hurry to me my precious one
For we will never part.

----------


## heman

nice post.thanks

----------


## taliyahmyers

I just have read your this of the post and would like to say you that I really like this too much. The more thing is that I want to say that I really like and also suggest that every one should think the same as you think.

----------


## ishdeep

good one...

----------


## jimmi

Wow it is realy nice one

----------


## Endurer

Good one there.

----------


## Tulip

Sweet.

----------

